# Smoothies



## pineappleheart

Hello Crohniesss!... I just thought I'd let you in on a little secret that i've discovered that has seemed to help the way I feel immensely!  I was diagnosed with Crohn's Disease 10 years ago (I was 14 years old) when I had to have an emergency bowel resection.  I was prescribed various meds throughout the years although i am so not interested in medication!!!  Perhaps since SO MANY people are diagnosed every year they could come up with more than just a few medicines that are effective (or supposedly) effective in combating the disease, but I digress.... 

ANYway.  I've always tried to eat healthy... get my vegetables in. But of course my body has a very difficult time digesting healthy foods.. then I started making my morning smoothies!!!  I take frozen and/or fresh fruits (blueberries, bananas, strawberries, peaches even APPLES...etc.) and blend them (in my magic bullet) with flax seeds, lots of raw spinach, celery, greek yogurt, with a packet of emergen-c and some cold water. Sometimes I even put in whey protein and/or parsley and other greens.  I'm not sure if it's the placebo effect, but literally 15 minutes after I drink my shake I feel a burst of natural energy.  I can finally eat spinach to help with my iron levels if I pulverize it with lots of other yummy beneficial foods that were bothersome before.  I HIGHLY suggest this to EVERYONE, but especially for people with bowel issues.  I never would have thought before that I could eat 2 tablespoons of flax seeds in one sitting without having the runs, but somehow I can with these miracle smoothies.  

Anyone else do this with positive results?!  


I'm pretty hooked!  It's like baby food for grown ups.  And if you are worried about the taste, they taste amazing!!!!


----------



## Jessi

I love smoothies, too! It's fun to make 'em and to eat 'em.


----------



## Del

Yeah!
I have benefited from smoothies as well..
I guess what ever works for us..
We eat baby food when we are small..We eat smoothies when we are grown up...and we will eat more mushy food when we get old cause we will have no teeth in our heads...
Take care..


----------



## wolfem

Yep.  I make smoothies all the time.  I add spinach, mango, and papaya.  Honestly, the spinach really seems to help immensly.  Not sure why.  I'm still experimenting with protein powder.  I don't do very well with the whey protein.  I might try the vanilla hemp protein next. 

Haha, one time I made a spinach + carrot smoothie and the texture was like baby food.


----------



## pineappleheart

YES spinach is awesome... lots of iron, and make sure to pair with vitamin c to help your absorption of the iron!!!!  I haven't tried kale yet... but supposedly is also a great green to add to smoothies... seems a little scary!


----------



## SugarberryGA

Thanks for the post!  I'm going to run to the store after work and buy a Magic Bullet!


----------



## Lydia

I like making mine with fruit and greens too. I have been adding a scoop of hemp protein powder lately. I make mine in my food processor.


----------



## Zac with no K

I havn't tried to make smoothies yet, but I would deffinitly like to start.

Are there any step by step advice or weblinks someone can post in here? And also measured recipes?

I have very low energy so just walking downstairs to the kitchen is hard enough sometimes - standing and moving around can be a challenge after that point. So I'm not big on cooking or preparing things and not good at working with food. 

Any advice really helps!
thanks,

Zac


----------



## pineappleheart

*smoothie staples*

Zac and EVERYONE-  There's tons of recipes out there if you search "green smoothies" on the web.  Here's what usually do (I change them up a little bit every day to keep things interesting).

Firstly get yourself a MAGIC BULLET (no, not the vibrator.......   )  It's a really simple food processor, easy to clean, and I've been using mine for literally 6 years now and *knock on wood* I haven't had to replace anything... it's still running perfect.  

Always have on hand-  

*Bunch of bananas!  (When they start to get icky and brown, peel them, cut to smaller pieces, and throw in freezer for future smoothies)
 *Bunch of greens   I usually have a package of fresh baby spinach on hand.  Also kale is WONDERFUL.  Spinach and Kale are packed with so much iron and other vitamins, and once they are pulverized by the processor, our sensitive Crohn bellies actually get to enjoy all the of vitamins instead of pooping them right back out and possibly causing a flare-up.
* Frozen Berries .  Raspberries, Blueberries, Strawberries etc.  
(optional) *Flax meal or flax seeds  -  My mom found a huge package of cold-processed flax meal at Sams Club and it can be left on the shelf for 22 months.  I'm all about adding the flax.  Start slow, it has a high fiber content. But again, since it is getting really mixed up in a blender, it is so much easier to digest.  It's packed with tons of omega-3's among other things http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=81 .  It's supposedly has anti-inflammatory benefits.  UM HELLO?! Crohns = Inflamed . It also has helped my diarrhea.. it just sort of regulates everything.
(optional) *Greek Yogurt.  I don't always put it in, because it makes it really thick, but all that healthy bacteria is good for our digestion
(optional, but not really) *A packet of Emergen-C.  I always include this.. it's packed with SO MANY extra vitamins, and the vitamin C content helps you absorb the iron from the Spinach.

It definitely is a lot of ingredients to start, but now that i've been doing this for a couple months, I just have to buy bananas about every other week and frozen fruit and greens every couple weeks. 

My Super Pooper Smoothie
1 Banana 
1/2 Apple 
5 frozen Strawberries
3 tblsp cold water
(at this point I do a quick blend)
3 tblsp flax meal
1 handful of spinach
1 packet of raspberry flavored Emergen-C
a little more cold water as needed
(blend THOROUGHLY)

Now once you get over the nasty color, you will learn to LOVE these smoothies.  They've changed my life.  It's annoying at first to put all the ingredients together, but now it only takes me about 5 minutes, and I feel so much better throughout the day.  I feel sharper... easier to concentrate... that foggy tired feeling goes away.  I usually do have a BM after I drink it, but its sort of nice... it regulates me and then I can go on with my day.  Everyone definitely be careful and listen to your body.  Your body will thank you for it!!!
You can find more smoothies recipes at Laaloosh. They look amazing


----------



## pineappleheart

*Proven Results!!!*

And just to let everyone know, I had blood work done a couple weeks ago.  I have been pretty severely anemic since I was diagnosed with Crohn's 9 years ago.  I would always try to get the iron pills down, but after a couple days I would be really sick and would stop taking them.  Once I got an iron-infusion and almost died because I had an allergic reaction.  That was the last time my iron levels were normal.
AMAZING NEWS.  Definite evidence that these smoothies have helped.
My iron levels for the first time were in a NORMAL range!!!!  I still try to take slowFe every now and again (usually just when i'm on my period) but I really believe these green smoothies every morning have helped my iron levels.  I know that the level change is due to the smoothies because my medicine has not changed.  It really is just me being disciplined about getting those greens in.  

Please look into this if you are having problems


----------



## pineappleheart

Zac with no K said:


> I have very low energy so just walking downstairs to the kitchen is hard enough sometimes - standing and moving around can be a challenge after that point. So I'm not big on cooking or preparing things and not good at working with food.
> 
> Zac


Zac-  You could also just prepare everything while sitting down at a table once a week... get all your fruit and greens out and put them in individual smoothie servings in plastic baggies.  Then in the the morning all you have to do is throw that in a blender with water and the flax and emergenc-c packet and there you go!


----------



## Zac with no K

Thanks pineappleheart! Will start on these soon, maybe it will improve my anemia as well!


----------



## ericb

Pineappleheart,  I totally feel the same way!  After months of doing green shakes primarly for breakfast and some for lunch, I feel so much better throughout the day and I have lost a bunch of the fat around my belly.

I also take Omega-3 Fish Oils, Digestive Enzymes and Probiotics from Nature's Inner Health.  I feel great!


----------



## glory_h

I love to toss in avocado from time to time. Yum and it makes it so rich and creamy.

This isn't nearly as nutritious but I also love a banana, peanut butter, and cocoa powder smoothie. YUMMY!


----------



## glory_h

Oh and hey pineappleheart, I used to live in Astoria too!


----------



## chrisnsteph1022

I've been doing green smoothies for a couple weeks for breakfast. My favorites are green grapes and kiwi and kale, or strawberries and bananas and apple and kale. Honestly, I haven't noticed a difference in my health, but I know it's healthier than my bagel and milk I used to have.


----------



## saucybrahmin

I can't eat any leafy greens, fiber, or ruffage without having a flare-up.  Did you have the same problem?  And if so, is eating it in a smoothie form less likely to cause a flare-up for you?


----------



## NewbieMom

you wouldn't think it would be unnoticeable, but a single collard green is a good add. It actually adds a bit of sweetness. I never notice it.

Also, my son would really benefit from smoothies, but won't try them. He has texture issues. I did strain the smoothies which does remove all the texture but he still didn't like them.


----------



## prplkow

I like smoothies because the liquid consistency seems to be easy on the tummy. I use soy milk, flax seed, banana and sometimes soy protien, sometimes peanut butter and sometimes berries and sometimes manuka honey. The funny thing is my son just started putting spinach in his smoothies and I was making fun of him....well...I guess I better apologize, because now I am going to try it after reading this post. lol Although, like saucybrahmin said above, I worry about the raw greens making problems with my flare. 

I never thought of adding emergen-c to the smoothie either. Thanks for all the yummy ideas.


----------



## tilia14

I love smoothies but I find as soon as I finish, I'm running to the bathroom.  Anytime I have a protein shake, smoothie, etc. first thing in the morning, it seems to work like an enema.  It cleans me out.  Is this common?


----------



## Basmah

I just got the Nutribullet, and started making smoothies on a daily basis. The other day I figured out that the bullet can grind whole flax seeds, so now I am getting the full effect. I absolutely love it, just adding spinach/kale, strawberries, blue berries, flax seeds, and rice protein powder. It makes such a difference!


----------



## hbrekkaas

I love smoothies, so do my kids. We usually use orange juice, frozen raspberries, a banana and some coconut milk. Sometimes I'll juice veggies first and use that as the liquid.


----------



## daves

go the smoothies find they help extremely well


----------



## scottsma

daves said:


> go the smoothies find they help extremely well


  Welcome to the forum.:smile:


----------



## nikimazur

I can't do smoothies... But I can juice! Veggies and fruits are huge no-no's in my life... Juicing takes out the fiber, and leaves me with the good stuff. It's the only way I have handle them. I do though, use the juice and add in things


----------



## durwardian

glory_h said:


> Oh and hey pineappleheart, I used to live in Astoria too!


Wouldn't it be creepy to find out how many of us are sick that lived in Astoria? 2004 I finished my certifications at Clatsop 
Can't do most fruits, in particular apples. Some veggies are ok, but I prefer to balance what I can eat with Ensure. I get the nasty powder and just add it to everything I can. Brings me up to about 5 to 6000 calories a day. The only way for me to maintain my weight at this point. In Astoria I was down 40 lbs and losing ground fast. It took awhile to figure out the triggers and avoid them.
Now I am 175 lbs at 5' 10" with a medium frame. So just right, and I have good results showing no more anemia.
If you haven't done it, I would recommend everyone work with a nutritionist and figure out what is working best. I have high praise for bone broth, my life-saving elixir!


----------



## aloe

I'm another person trying to figure out if I can put greens in smoothies rather than buying a juicer. I am not supposed to eat roughage due to stricturing, and cutting them out has seemed to help with diarrhea. But if they're pulverized in a blender, would that make the fiber more digestible? I keep reading different threads here about that, but everyone says something different. Maybe pulverizing the greens first in the blender and straining them, and adding that back in to a regular smoothie would work? Is this something you just have to test out for yourself? I don't seem to have any immediate bad reaction, but don't want to disobey doctors orders and end up in the hospital.


----------



## durwardian

There are a couple of issues with the logic. One is that making it smaller will change the active ingredient that gives the bowels a cleansing. So not good if you have watery stools to begin with. Another would be the cellulose content. A blender is a headstart to digestion, so if the problem is related to the that, it would work. Just don't forget it could be missing enzymes, then you may get gas and other issues.


----------



## aloe

Thanks for responding! I don't have the watery stool problem from what I can tell. My stool seems pretty normal now that I've cut out raw veggies in whole form. When you say missing enzymes, are you talking about juicing? From what I'm reading blending retains the most nutrients. I think the main issue for me is having the roughage irritate or block the part of my intestines that are narrow.


----------



## durwardian

If you tolerate it. Just be aware of fiber when you have restricted passage.
Enzymes have different functions. I was referring to the ones that would aid in properly digesting the food. It could be a good addition?


----------



## durwardian

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digestive_enzyme


----------



## aloe

thanks durwardian! I hope so. I'm now thinking I'll give it a try.


----------



## daves

I have my green smoothie everyday,bannana,apple,spinach,5 almonds,5 walnuts,manuka honey,vanilla extract,pinapple,kiwi fruit whole.And yes I use a nutri bullet and no I have no affiliation with them,but this seems to work for me, the first time I tried i spent a couple of days running but at the moment seems to be working a treat.But as most people with crohns can see some foods that one person loves may make another sick.It all has to do with trial and error.


----------



## aloe

That's awesome Daves, and sounds really tasty. Manuka honey is a great idea. 

Do you have stricturing in your intestines? That is the one issue that scares me with raw greens and nuts, even in smoothies. I don't have too many problems with foods not agreeing with me at the moment, and I've been drinking store-bought smoothies, but the doctors tell me to be wary anyway and not risk it with raw vegetables, so I haven't been drinking things with raw greens. I seem to be fine with nut butters.


----------



## laura heart

Hi im new to this group,ive just been diagnosed with crohns desease. Im so confused on what to eat and how strict i need to be. I have no energy, and if anyone has any advice that would be great.


----------



## Ozman

pineappleheart said:


> And just to let everyone know, I had blood work done a couple weeks ago.  I have been pretty severely anemic since I was diagnosed with Crohn's 9 years ago.  I would always try to get the iron pills down, but after a couple days I would be really sick and would stop taking them.  Once I got an iron-infusion and almost died because I had an allergic reaction.  That was the last time my iron levels were normal.
> AMAZING NEWS.  Definite evidence that these smoothies have helped.
> My iron levels for the first time were in a NORMAL range!!!!  I still try to take slowFe every now and again (usually just when i'm on my period) but I really believe these green smoothies every morning have helped my iron levels.  I know that the level change is due to the smoothies because my medicine has not changed.  It really is just me being disciplined about getting those greens in.
> 
> Please look into this if you are having problems


Hey even I have super allergies ! My IgE is 150+ 
What did you do for allergies ?


----------



## my little penguin

How high is your total IgE ?
Anything pollen ezcema etc tends to raise your IgE level
Once enviromental allergens are calmed down by antihistamines and or allergy shot therapy your IgE level should go down - unless you have ezcema then that needs treated .
Allergic reactions to iron infusions in the general population are common 
Let alone if your atopic 

Ds is eating cream of rice ( or wheat ) which is iron fortified and easier on the tummy than pills 

Good luck


----------



## ronroush7

I was told by a nutritionist I couldn't do flax with Crohns.  Is that different with making smoothies?  I live them.


----------



## my little penguin

Flax seed isn't recommended for crohns since it causes gut contractions
So not a good thing 
For a cramps gut


----------



## GinaKay

does anyone get gasy after drinkin a smoothie ?? my daughter made one for me but idk y my tummy is reacting this way to it...


----------



## Eridon2002

What was in the smoothie?  Did she add whey or other processed ingredients?  I drink smoothies all the time but use homemade kefir, yogurt and frozen berries-that's it.  You'll have to sleuth what ingredients were used, for me there are ingredients that are added to some brands of yogurt and almond milk/soy milk that can cause me problems(hard to digest polysaccarides like inulin and carrageenen).  You can find "clean" ingredients for your smoothie but will have to do label reading.


----------



## GinaKay

blacckberries rasberries blueberries strawberries all frozen n alittle banana in mine not much tho( cuz she forgot about them )  n she use some cranberryjuice in it  n ice ... she forgot to buy the yogurt silly girl


----------

